# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Программа для изменения голоса у кого ест

## Чарли

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги. Хочу обратиться к вам за помощью. Кто практикует такой прикол: мужчина говорит в микрофон баритоном, а из колонок получается писклявым голосом маленькой девочки и наоборот. Есть специальная программа. Подскажите какая. Заранее благодарен.:smile:

----------


## Леонидовна

Да-да-да! Мне тоже очень интересно, что за программа?

----------


## Анжелик

я тоже хочу!! как бы она нас всех выручила бы во многих ситуациях!!

----------


## tataluna

Я где то уже слышала об этом, но по моему это не программа, а микшер.

----------


## Чарли

> Я где то уже слышала об этом, но по моему это не программа, а микшер.


Нет я говорю про программу. В микшерском пульте Беринжер 1832 новой модели в обработке есть только один эффект голос Масяни, а в програмке есть много других вариантов. Вот правда как называется не знаю:frown:

----------


## tataluna

Чарли
Обратись на http://forum.plus-msk.ru/index.php 
 :Aga:

----------


## zhak

Я делаю это в sound forge.В эффектах есть Pitch от него стрелочка Shift.Легко и просто.Удачи.

----------


## dendav

Из того, что знаю я - это ВСТ от TC-Helicon, "VoiceM". Еще есть "Voice Changer", насколько помню, эта программа работает и сама по себе, и как ВСТ-плагин. Пробовала давно, подробностей особо не помню. Как "прикол" - вполне, для серьезного дела лучше подумать насчет грамотно настроенного вокодера, когда под управляющий сигнал идет голос с требуемым тембром.

----------


## хухрындик

Для такой операции лучше всего купить такой прибор - Лексикон (или ему подобные). Это как внешний ревер, можно подключить его только к одному микрофону, а остальные будут нормальными.
А если использовать этот эффект через компьютер, то нужна мощная звуковая карта, чтобы в режиме реального времени (а я так понимаю именно это и нужно) выдавать измененный голос.

----------


## Кудряшкина

> Кто практикует такой прикол: мужчина говорит в микрофон баритоном, а из колонок получается писклявым голосом маленькой девочки и наоборот. Есть специальная программа. Подскажите какая.


Funny Voice

----------


## Чарли

Всем спасибо!!!

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Кто практикует такой прикол: мужчина говорит в микрофон баритоном, а из колонок получается писклявым голосом маленькой девочки и наоборот. Есть специальная программа. Подскажите какая.


Мы практикуем и очень удачно. Есть и программы и карты в комп специальные, но от них часто идет задержка и есть посторонний шум. Мы прикупили для этой цели отдельно голосовой процессор (название забыла) - за 400$, работали на него 2,5 свадьбы - но зато очень удобно, народ заводится, я и сама этим голосом говорю; а еще там функция есть от завода колонок.

----------


## Вячеслав65

http://www.pop-music.ru/catalog.php?...id=88880003464

----------


## mar-shall

Да самый оптимальный вариант прикупить процессор для обработки голоса. Но опять же если вы его будете постоянно использовать, не на раз. На раз конечно дороговато будет. А штука очень хорошая!!!

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Штука хорошая, но дорогая. Может кто - то и часто пользуется, но на свадьбах гости порой и зляться на эти шутки. Я иногда использую в Н. Г. для  Деда  Мороза И Санты. Можно использовать ещё и для ряженых на свадьбе. И для этого тратить 27 тыс. не вижу смысла. Возможно кто - то делает на этом программу?  Откликнитесь, очень интересно!!!

----------


## donna-rita

Вы все правильно говорите, только там можно в реальном режиме не только голос масяни сделать, а есть еще нескольео эффектов и басом может девочка заговорить

----------


## Татусяня

А у меня микшер с такой функцией!

----------

